# "im on steroids" Documentary, why steroids are given a bad rap



## tkd (Feb 27, 2006)

Here is a documentary about the reason steroids get a bad name: 3 guys decide to play it up for the camera and do an awfully good job at creating the already bad image steroids has.

Part 1






Part 2






Part 3


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

good vid... rep


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

tossers!!


----------



## deejpj (Apr 7, 2007)

lol, well every1 has their own opinion, in my opinion roids are bad because i see it as cheating but hey thats just me.:lift:


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

OMG what a total bunch fcukwits, the last guy was a total d1ck, "I'm taking steroids for fast results"


----------



## Josh1436114527 (Apr 3, 2007)

Good vids. Have to say the third guy on there is what give steroids the bad name taking them with ****ty training and bad nutrition


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I posted this before.. It's a joke and makes me see why people think steroid users are kn0bs.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

deejpj said:


> lol, well every1 has their own opinion, in my opinion roids are bad because i see it as cheating but hey thats just me.:lift:


why is it cheating ??


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

Im sorry i cant comment because "i feel like a god right now i dont feel like a man"!

lmmfao


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Yea good vids.


----------



## Clydefrog (Apr 20, 2007)

Choice soundbites...

"I'm gonna have a f*cking roid rage on their *sses!"

"I went from the average Joe...to being Zeus!"

"I feel like a god right now."

I don't think the gay guy needed to be on them. He seemed pretty naieve and had a sh*tload of natural growth ahead of him.

I also noticed 'Larry' didn't aspirate.


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

typical americans making such a fuss about things.

1st guy is dillusional to think he could get on a magazine cover.

who was the guy wearing rubber cloves who came over just to give 'his boy' a shot?

3rd guy- total lack of knowledge about training. 'i just want...i just want'.

muppets.


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

'i stayed on from january till june' ?!?!?! wtf


----------



## Clydefrog (Apr 20, 2007)

Nah, he said he didn't stay on from Jan-June, he'd had time off after his January cycle and was starting back in June. I'm really suprised he could get HRT, and even so I wouldn't have thought you'd get a lot of gear that way.


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

deejpj said:


> lol, well every1 has their own opinion, in my opinion roids are bad because i see it as cheating but hey thats just me.:lift:


Deej - I appreciate thses guys are kn0bs but I dont agree with your comment as 'cheeting'.

Before I joined this site I did think it was cheating. However, when you think about it, if you can train and diet properly and get 100% out of your body you would be happy. However, if you were to get this and also an extra 10%+ by using roids then most people on this site, aswell as me, would consider that acceptable.

It is not cheeting, it is just making the most of what you have, or maybe adding more to what you already have.

Cheeting in my opinion is when you sit on your ar&e all day, do little weights with a poor diet and then take roids to try and get a good physique, which will never happen.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

I'm a journalist and the level of research and work that went in to that 'documentary' is nothing short of deplorable, MTV should stick to films and music and leave the serious journalism to Fox News lol


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Steroids are cheating if rules of a sport which define their use as illegal. If there are no rules to suggest that then the use is not a problem.

In the world away from competitive sport - then it is down to people's opinion. If someone wants to define the use of steroids as cheating then that is their choice. If they are competing against their concious, body and life style to grow without out the use of AAS then they are correct.

If someone wants to use AAS as a supplement to their growth and have no problem with its use - then this also is their choice.


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

it seemed like one guy (i think it was peter) seemed to take it seriously and get some advice and see someone who knew about steriods and how to use them properly.....but the other two......just idiots for thing its fast results.....thats gonna lead to some serious sh*t!!! :crazy:


----------



## deejpj (Apr 7, 2007)

yeah i see why some ppl say it aint cheating because u still have to work hard and have good diet, but to me i see it as cheating because its banned in many sports as being cheating as it enhances you to a new level


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

deejpj said:


> yeah i see why some ppl say it aint cheating because u still have to work hard and have good diet, but to me i see it as cheating because its banned in many sports as being cheating as it enhances you to a new level


Tha's fair enough as it's your opinion, but you aren't bound by competitive sporting rules in your own life.


----------



## shortstack (Dec 30, 2006)

good vid links


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

deejpj said:


> yeah i see why some ppl say it aint cheating because u still have to work hard and have good diet, but to me i see it as cheating because its banned in many sports as being cheating as it enhances you to a new level


So that makes it cheating in a sport where it is against the rules, fine, but what about where it is not against the rules, does it not make it a level playing field? You can't just make a blanket statement like that & declare it cheating in other sports just because some ban it.

Bodybuilding to me is the most honest sport there is, we have seperate natural federations & don't pretend to be natural in the other ones. What is annoying is when some pr*ck automatically assumes that we only look like that because we use gear, and that they'd look like that if they took some, what a crock! They dismiss in an instant the 24/7 dedication to a strict diet, hard training & the massive sacrifices we make in other areas of life to achieve our goals.

I defy any one of these self righteous idiots to try & live the lifestyle we do for even a week, then see if they think it's an easy option, or if it's cheating.


----------



## shortstack (Dec 30, 2006)

bump that well said nine pack


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Cheers Shortstack. This subject makes my blood boil. Perhaps it's the ephedrine?!....


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

yeah but nine, the winners in competitions only won because they took more juice than the next man. LOL. I have heard people say that!!!!

No seriously, I agree with you. As I said in my earlier post, roids in my opinion are only a small part of it. BB at a competative level is way of life and on that basis cheating is only when you try to defy yourself or, as you point out, the judges in the case of natural BB'ing.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

leeston said:


> yeah but nine, the winners in competitions only won because they took more juice than the next man. LOL. I have heard people say that!!!!


LMAO! Yeah, Jay Cutler is Mr. Olympia all because he takes GH....... 

It's got nothing to do with his diet, or training. And don't even mention his genetics......lol!


----------



## deejpj (Apr 7, 2007)

i said in my opinion its cheating, and every1 can have there own opinion cos hey it a free country lol, you can say it aint cheating and believe whay you want as that is your view, every1 had there own idea on seteroids some say there good and some bad.


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

You are indeed entitled to your own opinion, but you back it up with flawed logic by saying that just because some sports ban it, you consider all use of these substances 'cheating'.

My friend, if you are going to put yourself right in the middle of the lions den, might I suggest you come armed with something better than 'in my opinion' to back your arguments up after making sweeping statements like this:

''i see it as cheating because its banned in many sports as being cheating''


----------



## Clydefrog (Apr 20, 2007)

The issue of performance enhancing drugs in sport and bodybuilding is a very complex issue. It's all very subjective and people are always entitled to their opinions. I've got a broad range of opinions myself in the matter. But for me without doubt the greatest form of cheating in bodybuilding is the ruthless, manipulative manner in which supplement companies market their products. Ironically, steroids do play an ancillary in this: just take the countless glossy bodybuilding magazines (read: "advertising brochures") on the shelves, packed with supplement promotions, all endorsed by some massive, uber-gened, geared to the eyeballs pro. The underlying premise is always "Take these - get as big as him". Of course, they fail to mention all the other factors behind the endorser's physical success. I think it's a real pitfall for the naieve and muscle-struck.


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

The bodybuilding magazine industry is an even bigger example of the immoral preying on the criminally gullible.

This is a debate that will go on for ever, but I think we would all agree that everyone is entitled to the choice of what to do with thier own body (in the same way I don't judge people drinking to excess or using recreational drugs, they take the responsibility for thier own actions), but if they choose to deliberately flout sporting rules then they are indeed cheats. I would say however, that where there is no rule banning the use of performance enhancing drugs then nobody has the right to brand the user a cheat. Justifying it with 'it's my opinion' does not make it ok, it makes it misguided, ill informed & bigoted.


----------



## Clydefrog (Apr 20, 2007)

Nine Pack said:


> ...but I think we would all agree that everyone is entitled to the choice of what to do with thier own body (in the same way I don't judge people drinking to excess or using recreational drugs, they take the responsibility for thier own actions)...


Yes, completely.


----------



## welly (May 12, 2006)

Ok as someone who is natural(ish ok taken ephepdrine) I dont see it as cheating at all I may get frustrated by the young kids who turn to gear far too early but that is their decision, it has no impact on me as we are not competing and therefore I do not expect an even ground.

The only time I do believe it to be cheating is if someone entered a Natural show having taken substances that were banned.

The majority of people on here who do take gear also put in the vast amount of hard work and dedication that the bodybuilding lifestyle requires so we should applaud that aspect and not denegrate their achievements.


----------



## j.m. (Sep 11, 2006)

Jock said:


> OMG what a total bunch fcukwits, the last guy was a total d1ck, "I'm taking steroids for fast results"


Thought the same as you mate. And when he was in the club



"How much have you gained?"

"One inch, (the others dont look impressed) When you know how long it takes to gain an inch"

"Couldnt you have just got that by going to the gym & lifting more weights?"

"Sure I could have, in months, but all I have to do is go woop/boop/poop (the noise he makes lol), go to the gym i'm done"
​
Thats the bit that made me laugh. But also if someone saw that who didnt know about them & didnt have experience they could do them selves alot of harm.

Cant really see the point in the documentary really. Just getting some people who take steroids & making it out to be mainly bad.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2011)

If taking steroids is a cheating way of life because they enhance your physique greater than a natural lifter.

How about other body/mental altering drugs:

How about drinking alcahol on the weekend to make you more talkative and confident isn't that cheating? Someone who is naturally confident is now being matched by someone else just because they are drinking alcahol. Surely that is also cheating?

How about people who smoke to calm themselves down isnt this a false perceptive of the real person?

Drugs are a part of society wether it be legally or illegally and people use them to change themselves physically or mentally, so i think its unfair to brand any drug as cheating in life as there are too many already accepted within society.

My 2p worth.


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

the first guy had a little idear on what to do

the uther 2 what a joke

the gay guy was the worst "steriods made him take a overdose"

what a attention seeking little **** guys like him give steriods a bad name

he training was **** his diet must of been for him to be so skinny


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

this is 4years old no wonder the link wasn't working, had me baffled for ages ha


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

thread revival!


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

leeroy_davies said:


> If taking steroids is a cheating way of life because they enhance your physique greater than a natural lifter.
> 
> How about other body/mental altering drugs:
> 
> ...


hell of a bump son!


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

any1 have a link to this doc ive seen it before but id love to watch it again??


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2011)

bowen86 said:


> hell of a bump son!


LOL, My bad! i was reading through the thread and commented before checking the date (newbie)


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

wats the sh!t your man sucks out of the glass tube?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

"lost my source lost my gains" must have really known what he was doing haha


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

deejpj said:


> lol, well every1 has their own opinion, in my opinion roids are bad because i see it as cheating but hey thats just me.:lift:


I think your view is like most of public.

I agree it can be a cheating when drugs are used in competition. unfortunately it's the most cases public heard about steroids abuse.

well, of course we know atheletes use all kinds of stuffs, legal or not legal, detectable or undetectable.... but the sport is the sport, it has to be as fair as possible.

For non-competitional bodybuilding, I think we need to accept everyone takes responsibility for his own body. I can't see who cheat whom in this case. Even someone believes using gear will make him from a lazy sofa potato to a hunk, it's his own busniess, he didn't cheat anyone but himself.

you might think: 'i trained so hard, but he got this body quicker than me, he is cheating.' but why you compare yourself to him? you really don't need to, otherwise what's the difference between guys going to gym and girls having hairdo? (maybe there's actually not that big difference, but even so, girl having plastic surgeory won't be called cheating  )


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Larry needs to learn to aspirate when he's pretending to know what he;s doing!


----------



## DJay (Feb 6, 2011)

deejpj said:


> lol, well every1 has their own opinion, in my opinion roids are bad because i see it as cheating but hey thats just me.:lift:


Why is it cheating?

Who is getting cheated?

If you use them to get an edge at a sport or in a natural bodybuilding comp or something then i agree thats cheating. If you use them to gain mass quicker for your own benefit who is cheating?


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

the first guy is the only half decent guy on there in regards to his nutrition and training, but he is in no way huge or a "zeus" lol


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

I realise the OP is 4 years old but is there other links to this doc? On the OP the links won't work - something about the persons youtube account being terminated...


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

i reposted a like at top of this page


----------



## TF03 (May 31, 2011)

This video is so fake.

I'm Zeus.


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

"im going to roid rage on his ass"

haha funny

it was intresting and funny

im zeus hahaha


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

wow that last guy loooked like a average joe that doesnt go gym looooooooool


----------



## Kaleem (Apr 25, 2010)

Been removed by Youtube


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

energize17 said:


> wow that last guy loooked like a average joe that doesnt go gym looooooooool


yeah i was thinking that well watching it


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Ok so in the first 5 mins so far, LARRY wiped the needle and didnt aspirate lol


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

that last guy is unbelivably sh1t wtf he tried to kill himself only hope he succeded [email protected]

id kill my self if i had 14" arms whilst on steriods


----------



## shinobi_85 (Feb 20, 2011)

its been removed


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Theres a link on page 2 or 3


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

rippedgreg said:


> wats the sh!t your man sucks out of the glass tube?


X2


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

If i knew that last guy , i'd defo hit him a dig in the fcuking head for being so daft about gear


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

> wats the sh!t your man sucks out of the glass tube?


Could be Cheque Drops (Mibolerone)

These used to be supplied in mcg quantities in liquid droppers


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

shinobi_85 said:


> its been removed


----------



## shinobi_85 (Feb 20, 2011)

thanks


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

Jock said:


> I'm a journalist and the level of research and work that went in to that 'documentary' is nothing short of deplorable, MTV should stick to films and music and leave the serious journalism to Fox News lol


Fox!!?!?! oh i see sarcasm


----------



## TF03 (May 31, 2011)

Hi guys.

I've just seen this vid, and decided I want to do roids!! Lol! Is it true that I can actually gain 1 inch on my arms! Wow. **** the side effects, as long as people look at me in a club I'm happy. I heard the best way to do them is just to rush straight in, with no research and not to train or eat properly. Tell me do I need an old man to inject me?

Cheers guys lol.....


----------



## soob the dug (Apr 12, 2011)

i have no problem with gay people, but i have a problem with that gay guy on this and i have only watched part 1


----------



## Jack3dUP (Apr 7, 2011)

what is this ****. i'm bigger and natural.

2nd and 3rd guy give steriod users a very bad name


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

i know if had lost gain from my first cycle id sort my diet out before sourcing more. and he also bought his steroids online and they didnt turn up haha im guessing he googled buy steroids and thought that would be fine. wish they didnt put dumb steroid users on tv means the ones that diet well train well and research get a bad name aswell


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Seen a programme about that baseball kid before who killed himself.

Apparently he had severe depression and problems before he even touched steroids. But nice to see his parents only have one reason for it all "gear".

Very poor programme in my opinion, no one was any where near their natural potential.

They should follow a couple of pro's for 6 months and see that you can win more than a strip competition in a gay club!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

dont see the massive thing about being near your natural potential to take gear. as majority of people are never going to get to there natural potential and if you go over your natural potential on aas your going to keep needing to take aas to keep over your limit. i imagine most pros were no where near there natural potential when they started


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

The first guy isnt that bad tbh. The other two seem to be right dicks.


----------



## cantcatchme92 (Jun 2, 2011)

I cant even watch it lol, so embarresing


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

"im going to roid rage on his ass"

"im zuse"

still makes me lol


----------

